
Hoodle - A lovely PDF annotator/note taking program written in Haskell - dons
http://ianwookim.org/hoodle/
======
reirob
I immediately installed it on Ubuntu 12.04 on a ThinkPad X200T. Before this
article I did not know that there exist such note taking apps for Linux. Now I
know that there is xsource. I like it definitely. And I hope this program will
evolve.

